# Fatty kos challenge



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

I have a challenge for the fat fairy princess.

Standard pushup x max

Floor Wipers

Video to be done

I will triple any of number of these that he can do , we can add dips if he wants.

Loser deletes his account???.

Lard ass duck fat, get ready to leave???.


----------



## custom (May 28, 2012)

AZZA how many litte boys twigs and berries can you put in your mouth at once?


----------



## ctr10 (May 28, 2012)

you should challenge KOS to seated arnold dumbell shoulder presses


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> you should challenge KOS to seated arnold dumbell shoulder presses



no its now a true strength indicator, he outweighs me by 200 pounds so he would easily lift more….


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

custom said:


> AZZA how many litte boys twigs and berries can you put in your mouth at once?



join the challenge numbnuts or fuckoff and die a slow miserable death…..


----------



## custom (May 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> join the challenge numbnuts or fuckoff and die a slow miserable death…..


ok im in double what i do loser deletes account, right?


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

custom said:


> ok im in double what i do loser deletes account, right?



yes cunt, post a validated vid of you doing pushups or dips, i will double what you do and you or i will leave, easy….


----------



## custom (May 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> yes cunt, post a validated vid of you doing pushups or dips, i will double what you do and you or i will leave, easy….


You're done my friend. Not only will I do the pushups but I think I'll add a 45lb plate on my back just to make it fair.....ok?


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

whatever bitch…...


----------



## custom (May 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> whatever bitch…...


AZZA soon to have a deleted account...tick tock tick tock


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

custom said:


> AZZA soon to have a deleted account...tick tock tick tock



Look PEDO, this challenge is between me and KOS if he ever stops crying and whinging enough to come back here and accept or decline, but seeing you are a stark raving nutter, post your fucking vid of doing it and i will post mine within 24 hrs, now get fucked, dont reply, dont molest any old ladies, just go and do it or fuckoff….


----------



## custom (May 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Look PEDO, this challenge is between me and KOS if he ever stops crying and whinging enough to come back here and accept or decline, but seeing you are a stark raving nutter, post your fucking vid of doing it and i will post mine within 24 hrs, now get fucked, dont reply, dont molest any old ladies, just go and do it or fuckoff….


If you want to back out of your bet just post it up in capital letters, nows your chance cause Im sure the Capt has seen it so when you lose ?Im sure he is going to delete your account. BTW above post you invited me in now you say its only between you and KOS.....you are one supple bitch


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2012)

just post cawk pics, smallest cock leaves, simpler!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

youve seen me do one arm pushups at 300 plus pounds? you cant beat me at anything


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

OH YEAH...I AGREE...POST YOUR VID...ANYTHING YOU DO I WILL BEAT BY AT LEAT Ten...if you dont do clean full reps you are disqualified


----------



## ecot3c inside (May 28, 2012)

If azza wins he gets to fuck kos's wife....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> no its now a true strength indicator, he outweighs me by 200 pounds so he would easily lift more….



i outweih you by 50 pounds i think


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

im prety sure she could beat him in any lift




ecot3c inside said:


> If azza wins he gets to fuck kos's wife....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

will triple any 





azza1971 said:


> I have a challenge for the fat fairy princess.
> 
> Standard pushup x max
> 
> ...


he says triple


----------



## coolhandjames (May 28, 2012)

I'm sorry but KOS you posts are so fuckin hard to understand.... sentence structure dude !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

MY KEYBOARD IS fucked


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

KOS post a vid of how pushups to failure and dips to failure, i will then triple it…..


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

custom said:


> If you want to back out of your bet just post it up in capital letters, nows your chance cause Im sure the Capt has seen it so when you lose ?Im sure he is going to delete your account. BTW above post you invited me in now you say its only between you and KOS.....you are one supple bitch



You cant read, post your fuckin vid and be quite...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

IM Pretty sure you challenged me...so go aHEAD


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> IM Pretty sure you challenged me...so go aHEAD



i said i would triple what you do, how do i know what you can do? Are you really that retarded, its my challenge so do it or delete….


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

Azza I HAVE posted over 50 lifting vids

you hAVE NEVER POSTED ANy

THIS is not the first time YOU makING CLAIMS AND challenges OF THIS Type

sO Put UP oR SHUT THE FuCK UP


----------



## coolhandjames (May 28, 2012)

Fuck this i'm in


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I have a challenge for the fat fairy princess.
> 
> Standard pushup x max
> 
> *Floor Wipers *(snip)



Floor wipers?

(Googles)

300 floor wiper exercise - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

HoLy ShIt That IS STUPid


----------



## coolhandjames (May 28, 2012)

^^^ Check out the ass on the broad ( bottom right ) after the vid ends

Gawd Damn !


----------



## Rednack (May 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> MY KEYBOARD IS fucked



that's from all them jelly filled donuts...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

BIgger ThAN yOu
STROnger tHaN yoU
lEanEr THAN yOU
You ARE a NoOb

hAVE fUN wItH ThaT fatAsS


----------



## coolhandjames (May 28, 2012)

KeY BOard sUcKS bALlZ leT mE FUck yOUr wIFe ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

LOl
No


----------



## Rednack (May 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> BIgger ThAN yOu
> STROnger tHaN yoU
> lEanEr THAN yOU
> You ARE a NoOb
> ...



post proof...


----------



## Retlaw (May 28, 2012)

Wheres the Vids boys ??


----------



## Saney (May 28, 2012)

Why is Azza more Jacked then....


....


...


.....

,
,
,
,
,

,
,
,
,
,
.
.
.
.
. Nobody?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

Rednack said:


> post proof...


so you havent seen your avi?


----------



## Rednack (May 28, 2012)

post up a pic shirtless with todays date..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

WHY?

I OWN YOU IN EVERY SINGLE PIC UP TO DATE?
THE Only person you even remotely compare to is  the untrained azza


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

KOS, why do you fail to understand the challenge, you claim i do not lift or never seen the inside of a gym, the challenge to you is this

PUSHUPS X MAX
DIPS X MAX

Whatever number you do i will triple……...

Is that easy to understand? Dont come back with ohh you challenged me or i will have to gather that you cant do one of each and all i have to do is 3 of each and your gone…..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

YOU CHALLenged me FOR THe 5th time? YES?
THEN You PosT nOTHIng AgaiN
azZA i havE NOTHING TO PROve to yOU...YOU dont TRAIn...you Have nO Proorf Ever posteD thaT YOU HAVE trained

i HavE posted 50 lifTing VIDs...EVEN my WIFE HAS 5 or so

i ACCEPT YOur cHALlenGe...I Wont Go firST...ive ALReADY GonE...whos to say I pOst yet anotHER vid and YOU DO WHat you alwayS dO...NOTHIng


IVE DONe haNDSTAND PUSHUPS At over 300 POUNDS...oNe arm PusHupS AT 280....on cAmerA

YOU hAVENEver poSTEd anythiNG


so agaIN...PoST UP...OR shut Up


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

You accepted a challenge, how can i triple what you wont prove you can do, lets see you do 10 pushups, i do 30, its simple maths pudding guts……..

Your video posts here are irrelevant to this challenge, i have never seen you do one handed anything apart from you jerking your own cock, you are KING NOTHING…….


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

ok...my 50 vIds tO Your None AND im the nothing

aS uSual YOUR SELF owNAGE is aMAzinG


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

So your backing out of a simple pushup and dip comp?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

lol

POSt somethinG

YOUr VERsion Of thE ChalleNgE Is stupid..POST SomEThING anytHING ILl beat it....if i BEAt You...YOU CAN come BAck
i go you GO BUT You stARt it


IM nOt gOING fiRST WHEN Ive already POsted sO much and YOU DOnT have a leg To STanD ON...yoU dont agree?


I dONT gIvE a shit


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

My version of the challenge is giving you the best heads up anyone can get, you do 20 pushups LOL and i do 60, you should have jumped at this fatty.

OK so in your stupid world, i post up a vid doing 50 pushups and you beta it?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

I WiLL BeaT WHaTEVER yOU Do by Ten

iN i GO yoU gO You OnLY hAve to BeaT it BY onE..BUT ill go TEn


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I WiLL BeaT WHaTEVER yOU Do by Ten
> 
> iN i GO yoU gO You OnLY hAve to BeaT it BY onE..BUT ill go TEn



i never said that, i said whatever you do i will triple eg x 3 fuck your stupid twinkie toes, i will spell it out you do 10 for me to win i do 30….if i dont get 30 i leave, i get 30 you leave….now use this basic maths to workout your number, you post up a vid, i triple it, and you fuckoff….


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

sO BaSICalLY i gET tO PosT MY 51rsT ViD open mYSELf up TO aLL kInDS of BsanD YOu wont do sHiT


sO I dOnt AcCEPT yOUr tERms

Bye nOw...lauGHinGsToCK


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

how DOES What YoU SAY BenEfIT ME aT All


NO prOOf YOU WILl PosT aNYthING


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sO BaSICalLY i gET tO PosT MY 51rsT ViD open mYSELf up TO aLL kInDS of BsanD YOu wont do sHiT
> 
> 
> sO I dOnt AcCEPT yOUr tERms
> ...



well if your worried bout all the hate, i would suggest shutting your fat fuckin mouth……..do the vid, then PM me the vid or someone else who is partial, that way you wont have to cry in public…..i am done with you, you are a fat has been never was, who should keep his comments to himself about members here, all you end up doing is opening up a shitnest, you only have yourself to blame blubber guts…...


----------



## chucky1 (May 28, 2012)

wtf some one fucking post a vid you pussies, i do think kos will take it though.. just saying


----------



## Bieberhole69 (May 28, 2012)

You guys got me hooked on AG.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> well if your worried bout all the hate, i would suggest shutting your fat fuckin mouth……..do the vid, then PM me the vid or someone else who is partial, that way you wont have to cry in public…..i am done with you, you are a fat has been never was, who should keep his comments to himself about members here, all you end up doing is opening up a shitnest, you only have yourself to blame blubber guts…...



275 POund dudE dOEs OnE Arm PuSHuPs - YouTube


HERE is An olD One...beat it

275 POund dudE dOEs OnE Arm PuSHuPs - YouTube


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> wtf some one fucking post a vid you pussies, i do think kos will take it though.. just saying



i gave him an easy way out, i triple what he reckons he can do, validated by a video or i have my account deleted…….


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> well if your worried bout all the hate, i would suggest shutting your fat fuckin mouth……..do the vid, then PM me the vid or someone else who is partial, that way you wont have to cry in public…..i am done with you, you are a fat has been never was, who should keep his comments to himself about members here, all you end up doing is opening up a shitnest, you only have yourself to blame blubber guts…...



you Will nOt ever do sHit...yoU ARe AN EPiC nONTRAiNInG pusSy


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

Impressive KOS your one handers, now use 2 and do 10, i will do 30 and you will be tataa….


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you Will nOt ever do sHit...yoU ARe AN EPiC nONTRAiNInG pusSy



so i do a vid of me doing 60 pushups and you will do 20?


----------



## chucky1 (May 28, 2012)

prove me me wrong azza post that vid, who cares who gos first just go till you cant go any more fucking DO IT!!!


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

I dont even train pushups, last time id did them i did 30 in the lounge room in front of my kids, same with dips…dont train them


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> prove me me wrong azza post that vid, who cares who gos first just go till you cant go any more fucking DO IT!!!



he wont dO SHIT
hEs aCtINg Like I hAve never POSTeD

BEFOrE My yoU TUbe aCCoUnT WAS SuSPENDED I HAD 50 plus vIDS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I dont even train pushups, last time id did them i did 30 in the lounge room in front of my kids, same with dips…dont train them



u DOnT train at ALL


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> u DOnT train at ALL


 
wow, we are back to the start, prove i dont, do the challenge you fat pile of puss...

maybe i should challenge your missus seeing you are not man enough, she may be able to do 8…..but if i win, you both leave…..


----------



## ManInBlack (May 28, 2012)




----------



## chucky1 (May 28, 2012)

I should make a bet that we wont see any vids here just more shit talking


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I should make a bet that we wont see any vids here just more shit talking


THeRE YOu gO


----------



## SupaSwole (May 28, 2012)

Has this drug out enough to label it as a FAILED thread yet?? For fucks sake someone post a fucking video or some tranny porn ...


----------



## Retlaw (May 28, 2012)

Bieberhole69 said:


> You guys got me hooked on AG.



Welcome aboard BigButthole69


----------



## Retlaw (May 28, 2012)

What was the topic again  ?


----------



## chucky1 (May 28, 2012)

they were going to race for pink slips but looks like no one showed up


----------



## SupaSwole (May 28, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> What was the topic again  ?


I think it was about someone posting a LHJO vid...


----------



## ecot3c inside (May 28, 2012)

Lmao that was not a proper one armed push up.. Also your that fat and that tall and 275? You been lifting donuts bro? I'm 5"11 and 210 no fat. This thread is a fail anyways bc we all know bb don't do pushups and dips.


----------



## colochine (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 28, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

ecot3c inside said:


> Lmao that was not a proper one armed push up.. Also your that fat and that tall and 275? You been lifting donuts bro? I'm 5"11 and 210 no fat. This thread is a fail anyways bc we all know *bb don't do pushups* and dips.



fat KOS is not a bodybuilder…..


----------



## colochine (May 28, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


>



This thread just got better!


----------



## Lordsks (May 28, 2012)

> ^^^ Check out the ass on the broad ( bottom right ) after the vid ends
> 
> Gawd Damn !




 the one with 13 million views, lol.


----------



## azza1971 (May 28, 2012)

colochine said:


> This thread just got better!



i know, but i have seen trannys with way bigger cocks than that little KOS sized penis, nice shoes though….


----------



## colochine (May 28, 2012)

KOS vs azza cawk thread...


----------



## withoutrulers (May 28, 2012)

Azza, why don't you just triple his one arm pushups?


----------



## Diesel618 (May 28, 2012)

The form on that reach around is to die for.


----------



## azza1971 (May 29, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Azza, why don't you just triple his one arm pushups?



too easy, if i do the 15 he wont leave...


----------



## heckler7 (May 29, 2012)

do 15 or KOS is the winner


----------



## azza1971 (May 29, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> do 15 or KOS is the winner



one arm pushups are not in the challenge pararmeters…..regular pushups are a test of strength and endurance….


----------



## colochine (May 29, 2012)

Please do muscle ups or cawkups.


----------



## coolhandjames (May 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> My version of the challenge is giving you the best head anyone can get, you do 20 pushups LOL and i do 60, you should have jumped at this fatty.
> 
> OK so in your stupid world, i post up a vid doing 50 pushups and you beta it?





This comment is uncalled for ^


----------



## Diesel618 (May 29, 2012)

I wonder how many pullups KOS can do. 

Underhanded don't count.


----------



## azza1971 (May 29, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I wonder how many pullups KOS can do.
> 
> Underhanded don't count.



lol, they havent made a chin up bar strong enough for him….


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

ecot3c inside said:


> Lmao that was not a proper one armed push up.. Also your that fat and that tall and 275? You been lifting donuts bro? I'm 5"11 and 210 no fat. This thread is a fail anyways bc we all know bb don't do pushups and dips.



that vid is old

but you are awesome invisible dude


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

yeah cause 250 is super heavy


such a fuking dunce





azza1971 said:


> lol, they havent made a chin up bar strong enough for him….


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I wonder how many pullups KOS can do.
> 
> Underhanded don't count.



uh oh here comes the dude stronger than my wife


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> one arm pushups are not in the challenge pararmeters…..regular pushups are a test of strength and endurance….





as i said...make a vid of anything and i will beat it...i have posted over 50 vids...my wife even has 5 or so...you have never postedanything....i have no reason to beleive you will ever post anything...prove me wrong and we can get this fag hit started


----------



## [SIL] (May 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I dont even train pushups, *last time id did them i did 30 in the lounge room in front of my kids*, same with dips???dont train them




please just stop


----------



## Watson (May 29, 2012)

both post a video doing 50 pushups, JUST NORMAL FUCKEN PUSHUPS, no rest, no stops, no jumps or edited movies

azza u dont need to triple anything, post 50, if u both can do it, then we move to 75, 100, 125 etc etc until someone shits their pants and crys wolf!

does this seem simple enough? whoever cant do it or wants to ramble on, then u limp dicked out of the comp and are thus the loser!

hopefully this will stop this silly shit going any further!


----------



## Saney (May 29, 2012)

omg.. Azza, you can't challenge some dude to Push-ups and expect him to go first. If you honestly wanted to Own him then you'd post up a video.. and then if he didn't want to compete against you, it'd be a forfeit.


Why can't you understand this? Are you too busy gargling balls with ur nose in some ass?


----------



## Watson (May 29, 2012)

azza is lighter and should be able to do heaps, kos' wife can give him a boner and he can do three handed ones,

azza being lighter should be able to win this....


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 29, 2012)

^^^what he said, 4 pages and not a single vid yet. and when the comp does ever get going I suspect pedoboy will be out a here


----------



## Watson (May 29, 2012)

current score card is

Azza - 0
KOS - 0

no amount of arguing will change 0-0

videos will

50 first please gentlemen


----------



## [SIL] (May 29, 2012)

please do the push ups infront of your kids..thank you


----------



## Watson (May 29, 2012)

we need some mods to join in this, 

captn is a fair man, get the ban hammer ready and put a time limit on both of them lmao


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 29, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> please do the push ups infront of your kids..thank you



Yeah not on top of them


----------



## [SIL] (May 29, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Yeah not on top of them




i would triple that


----------



## Saney (May 29, 2012)

I'm siding with KOS here. 

KOS has many videos, Yes. But that doesn't mean he shouldn't post up a video.. HOWEVER, Azza made the challenge so with that challenge should have came a video upfront. He is obviously a fucking moron.


in my book

KOS 1

Azza 0


----------



## coolhandjames (May 29, 2012)

Azza the only thing you would truly beat ANYONE at would be the seduction and ultimate penetration of a minor in this fair country of the U S and A.


----------



## [SIL] (May 29, 2012)

i'll rate the push ups with my critically acclaimed star system..10-1 star,20-2 stars and so on..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

i already posted one old vid

cant find my old handstand pushup vid at 300

thanx to ever flagged my you tube account


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'm siding with KOS here.
> 
> KOS has many videos, Yes. But that doesn't mean he shouldn't post up a video.. HOWEVER, Azza made the challenge so with that challenge should have came a video upfront. He is obviously a fucking moron.
> 
> ...



i will beat anything he post
he has never posted anything


----------



## Ezskanken (May 29, 2012)

Azza, have you seen the video of KOS doing hand stand presses (I don't know what they are really called)?  They are pretty tough to do, you think you can do at least half the reps he did?  But I think you should post a video first since you issued the challenge...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Azza, have you seen the video of KOS doing hand stand presses (I don't know what they are really called)?  They are pretty tough to do, you think you can do at least half the reps he did?  But I think you should post a video first since you issued the challenge...



i was 50 pounds heavier when i took that vid


----------



## SupaSwole (May 29, 2012)

Maybe there should be a jerk off competition .. Both post a video with a stop watch beside your sad flaccid penis.. Start jerkin and the first one to blow is the winner..... The only rules are 1. KOS can't have help from his wife and 2. Azza can't have help from any 7 yr old boys..,.. Sounds fair to me


----------



## coolhandjames (May 29, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Maybe there should be a jerk off competition .. Both post a video with a stop watch beside your sad flaccid penis.. Start jerkin and the first one to blow is the winner..... The only rules are 1. KOS can't have help from his wife and 2. Azza can't have help from any 7 yr old boys..,.. Sounds fair to me


----------



## SupaSwole (May 29, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


>




That doesnt even make sense... Negged


----------



## OTG85 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


>




this is kind of a thread on training


i know you dontsee the point in that

just keep shooting up


----------



## XYZ (May 29, 2012)

KOS posted up a video, Azza did not.

Bottom line:  Azza should be banned if he doesn't post up a video in the next 24 hours.


----------



## _LG_ (May 29, 2012)

Great thread Azza


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

still nothing huh?


----------



## secdrl (May 29, 2012)

KOS, you can get a new keyboard at wal-mart for 10.00

**Oh, and fuck CHJ's


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

i did


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 29, 2012)

XYZ said:


> KOS posted up a video, Azza did not.
> 
> Bottom line:  Azza should be banned if he doesn't post up a video in the next 24 hours.


Azza should get a 2 week ban just for starting shitty threads and calling people out that are obviously superior to him.


----------



## coolhandjames (May 29, 2012)

Azza goes.... or I go.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

so...a day later and he hasnt posted anything after making the claim he could do the pushups in his living room


----------



## azza1971 (May 29, 2012)

look simpletons, i challenged KOS to a pushup, dip competition for calling me out and saying i don’t train, never been in a gym, the fat fuck should keep his fat trap shut….

how can i post up a vid when i clearly said i would triple the fat cunts best effort? Is this not fair? You want fuckin more cause he is handicapped? He posts a vid doing pushups, whatever number he does i will triple, that is the original challenge on page 1 post 1, get it through your thick fuckin heads and stop snortin crack...


----------



## chucky1 (May 29, 2012)

kos needs to get push'n then or hes a *chicken*...


----------



## Rednack (May 29, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> kos needs to get push'n then or hes a *chicken*...



Kos needs to post an updated photo to support his claim he's skinnier than moi...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

lol....azza still hasnt posted shit....the wife an i are waiting with the cam whenever you grow a pair boy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

im confused



i thought i was challenged




chucky1 said:


> kos needs to get push'n then or hes a *chicken*...


----------



## independent (May 29, 2012)

Whats so impressive about doing push ups? I see skinny kids with no muscle knock them out like nothing.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats so impressive about doing push ups? I see skinny kids with no muscle knock them out like nothing.






its the only thing he thinks he has a chance of beating me at...yet he still wont post a vid...even though he started this thread


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 29, 2012)

where is the gay aussie, I imagine cutting and pasting his video


----------



## Rednack (May 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


it's gonna be close but i think i gotcha..


----------



## SupaSwole (May 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol....azza still hasnt posted shit....*the wife an i are waiting with the cam* whenever you grow a pair boy



Then you should make a porn while we wait.... All in favor--- I.... All opposed--- homos--- that's it , the I's have it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

bump for retard coward


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> look simpletons, i challenged KOS to a pushup, dip competition for calling me out and saying i don’t train, never been in a gym, the fat fuck should keep his fat trap shut….
> 
> how can i post up a vid when i clearly said i would triple the fat cunts best effort? Is this not fair? You want fuckin more cause he is handicapped? He posts a vid doing pushups, whatever number he does i will triple, that is the original challenge on page 1 post 1, get it through your thick fuckin heads and stop snortin crack...



yes you did say that...and i clearly said that i didnt accept those terms...on the grounds that you have never posted a vid..and there is no indication that you ever will...

my page had 50 plus vids...plus 5 or so of my wife...so 55 to 0 ...man up...or shut up



if you find your balls and post something i will demolish whatevr you do


----------



## Vibrant (May 29, 2012)

Azza is waiting for his secret super duper placebos to arrive before he posts a vid because they will ensure his victory.


----------



## colochine (May 29, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Azza is waiting for his secret super duper placebos to arrive before he posts a vid because they will ensure his victory.



He's going to use the ephedrine to synthesize some meth and then post video...I'd watch those.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol....azza still hasnt posted shit....the wife an i are waiting with the cam whenever you grow a pair boy




you look to have great genetics


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> you look to have great genetics



got proof you stronger than a girl yet?
and you look like complete shit bro...even MOREsO in THE FAce

EASY TO Prove other wise bitch


----------



## Diesel618 (May 29, 2012)

I mean, I'm not quite on your level of jacked-ness, but I wouldn't say I look like complete shit...


----------



## coolhandjames (May 29, 2012)

KEyBoAd WorKIng FIne


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I mean, I'm not quite on your level of jacked-ness, but I wouldn't say I look like complete shit...



I kNOW ...posT soME MORE PICS AND THeN EXPlaiN HOW THEY ARE YEARS OLD AN ASSORTED EXCUSES


----------



## Diesel618 (May 29, 2012)

I'm keeping a log on the BBSS sub-forum. I'm coming up on progress pics the end of this week. You should follow it, you may learn something


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

diesel618 said:


> i'm keeping a log on the bbss sub-forum. I'm coming up on progress pics the end of this week. You should follow it, you may learn something



that is almost as hilarious as when you thought you were good looking

there is no proof anywhere on this site of you having decent size

in your profile your waist is as wide as your chest...middle of last year


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2012)

Well...that is that




VERY HANDSOME TOO


BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## SupaSwole (May 29, 2012)

^^^ who the fuck is that??


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 29, 2012)

^^^
Diesel618?


----------



## chucky1 (May 29, 2012)

just stirring the pot bro, looking forward to a vid... I really wish one of you would just handle it already, Iv never seen azza post a vid or pics wonder if he even can  looks like you lost some weight bro,


----------



## azza1971 (May 29, 2012)

I will post a vid of me doing some stuff, in that vid i am also going to brown eye everyone of you mutha fuckas, just saying……i have some Eph, Clen and GH ready to go, i will be one jacked up mofo, lock up your daughters...


----------



## coolhandjames (May 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I will post a vid of me doing some stuff, in that vid i am also going to brown eye everyone of you mutha fuckas, just saying……i have some Eph, Clen and GH ready to go, i will be one jacked up mofo, lock up your daughters...





Almost 100 % positive your GH will be bunk.

But your clen must be Top o' the shelf.


----------



## colochine (May 29, 2012)

Lol looks like rednacks little brother?


----------



## Vibrant (May 29, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I will post a vid of me doing some stuff, in that vid i am also going to brown eye everyone of you mutha fuckas, just saying??????i have some Eph, Clen and GH ready to go, i will be one jacked up mofo, lock up your daughters...



Aww shit, look out fellas. If clen made azza jacked in only 6 days, then imagine what eph and gh will do for him


----------



## azza1971 (May 30, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Aww shit, look out fellas. If clen made azza jacked in only 6 days, then imagine what eph and gh will do for him



LOL, i am not taking all 3 at once….probably wont be using any right now until i get my jug of tren….


----------



## azza1971 (May 30, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> *Almost 100 % positive your GH will be bunk.
> *
> But your clen must be Top o' the shelf.



You sponsor bashing, my Peps are from here, only little 5 and 2 mg vials of GHRP-6 and 1295 combo???.hardly going to make me look like Dave Palumbo??????LOL


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> ^^^
> Diesel618?


yep

he is huge bro...and good lookin


----------



## Vibrant (May 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> LOL, i am not taking all 3 at once….probably wont be using any right now until i get my jug of tren….



Azza, stop this insanity right now. You do realize that these things are not placebos anymore, can you even handle that kind of power running through your veins?

Oh, and post your damn vid already or kos wins (and he's winning right now).


----------



## _LG_ (May 30, 2012)

Did you really say "lock up your daughters"?  Thick fuck


----------



## Watson (May 30, 2012)

ffs i need to wake the wife up and fuck her because i feel so faggy having wasted my time clicking this homo thread again!!!

AZZA = 0
KOS = 0

someone post vid doing 50 to get this shit feast started please!!!!!!!!!
its not a 1 time deal, if KOZ posts 50 and AZZA posts 75 ......repeat and so on!

someone please be the bigger man and step the fuck up to the plate?

how about a cock pulling comp? who can ejeculate the furthest?


----------



## coolhandjames (May 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> You sponsor bashing, my Peps are from here, only little* 5 and 2 mg vials of GHRP-6 and 1295 combo*….hardly going to make me look like Dave Palumbo……LOL




He calls this GH....


----------



## [SIL] (May 30, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Did you really say "lock up your daughters"?  Thick fuck




old habits die hard..


----------



## jay_steel (May 30, 2012)

I was reading about this eph, clen, GH you keep talking about. You realize your not going to get much strength gains at all with GH that fast correct? and eph and clen will yield you next to nothing but fat lose, which may overall weaken your overall strength. It may improve your push ups due to fat lose, but the water lose and fat loss for me all ways makes me feel weak. 

Also are these push ups in one set or just total, is there a time limit, breaks allowed ect. I have done 300 push ups in 5 minutes but with a break for water and have done 120 in two minutes for military testing. would that mean you would do 360 push ups with no breaks or 900 push ups with one break?


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 30, 2012)

Anybody that takes the time to challenge someone to a push-up contest because he is butt hurt should off themselves.....just sayin.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

i occupy so many minds


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 30, 2012)

Two anonymous guys on the internet who won't do a video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

oh snap

i am so going to do one soon


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2012)

So has anyone posted a video yet?


----------



## jay_steel (May 30, 2012)

just do cock push ups


----------



## [SIL] (May 30, 2012)

*AZZA'S VIDEO..WELL DONE BUDDY*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

my wife laughed so hard at this picture


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 30, 2012)

me too


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

did 33 all together i think

stupid high REP CAlisthenics


push ups for azza at 260 - YouTube


----------



## chucky1 (May 30, 2012)

five finger death punch


----------



## independent (May 30, 2012)

Very nice. Azza should be banned now.




azza1971 said:


> I will post a vid of me doing some stuff, in that vid i am also going to brown eye everyone of you mutha fuckas, just saying……i have some Eph, Clen and GH ready to go, i will be one jacked up mofo, lock up your daughters...





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> did 33 all together i think
> 
> stupid high REP CAlisthenics
> 
> ...


----------



## chucky1 (May 30, 2012)

lol at him tripling that


----------



## [SIL] (May 30, 2012)

bwhahaha 99 azza here we come!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> *AZZA'S VIDEO..WELL DONE BUDDY*


wiFe Just said...and i quote

"WhahAHAhAHAHAHAH WhahaHAHaHAHaHA  WhahAHAhahahAhaH....DERpY WHahAHahAHA....DeRp deRP....wHAHAHAHaha"


for LiKE 2 mIN


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 30, 2012)

that monkey is in better shape than azza, more muscle tone


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2012)

So i'm glad KOS did 33 pushups.. i'm not happy that he stopped more than once.. 

So i guess Azza is allowed to stop twice and add up his 99 total Push-ups.. but we all know that won't happen.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 30, 2012)

even if he gets 2 stops every 33 reps


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2012)

I just did 34 consecutive Pushups (not stopping) 

My camera/webcam is broken and is in the shop.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

i just tHOUGHT I would sWITH hAND POsitiONS...only coUNT THE FIrST 19 if yOU waNT...theY WEre so EAsy....but i neveR traIN HIGHer tHAN 12 OR 15 REps FOR anYTHing

AT THE eND TRIS WERE pumPeD


----------



## [SIL] (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Saney (May 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i just tHOUGHT I would sWITH hAND POsitiONS...only coUNT THE FIrST 19 if yOU waNT...theY WEre so EAsy....but i neveR traIN HIGHer tHAN 12 OR 15 REps FOR anYTHing
> 
> AT THE eND TRIS WERE pumPeD





Doing lots of pushups works the other muscle fibers (muscle grows more, more defined, stronger)

It's a good idea to start


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

i cOULD THROW In PUSHUpS

it alWaYS SeEMED A waSTE oF TIMe FOR a Guy who bencheS hundrEDS OF POunds


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i cOULD THROW In PUSHUpS
> 
> it alWaYS SeEMED A waSTE oF TIMe FOR a Guy who bencheS hundrEDS OF POunds




You would think so cause of basic logic.. But working the other muscle Fibers (that aren't attacked during heavy weight) will really help you out   Ask Hershal Nigger Walker


----------



## [SIL] (May 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i cOULD THROW In PUSHUpS
> 
> it alWaYS SeEMED A waSTE oF TIMe FOR a Guy who bencheS hundrEDS OF POunds




superset them with your seated flies ext.,..your chest will explode


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 30, 2012)

this is awesome! Haha Go for it!


----------



## independent (May 30, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> superset them with your seated flies ext.,..your chest will explode



This^^^

I do them with flat bench, feels great.


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2012)

You workout ^  ??


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 30, 2012)

The idea that adding pushups to a workout will improve anything is silly. Doing a bunch of pushups will improve.......the number of pushups you can do.






The monkey is funny though


----------



## independent (May 30, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> You workout ^  ??



No.



IR0NASSAULT said:


> The idea that adding pushups to a workout will improve anything is silly. Doing a bunch of pushups will improve.......the number of pushups you can do.



You must not workout also.


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2012)

lol ^


----------



## chucky1 (May 30, 2012)

pushups are hard benching is easy so fuck push ups. where is fucking azza gdi


----------



## cube789 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> pushups are hard benching is easy so fuck push ups. where is fucking azza gdi


i told you guys he wouldnt do anything

cant beleive he thought he could goad me when i already have so much stuff posted


----------



## azza1971 (May 30, 2012)

Guess we have a challenge now that KOS posted up a vid, shame he did 3 sets, it should be continuous, i will do my best?????????.


----------



## chucky1 (May 30, 2012)

99 push up's with two 2sec hand changing positions breaks. go.....


----------



## independent (May 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Guess we have a challenge now that KOS posted up a vid, shame he did 3 sets, it should be continuous,* i will do my best*……….



At not posting a video?


----------



## Watson (May 30, 2012)

KOS - 33 (2 hand x changes, not more than 5 seconds)
AZZA - Post if up bro!


----------



## azza1971 (May 30, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> KOS - 33 (2 hand x changes, not more than 5 seconds)
> AZZA - Post if up bro!



what if i get an itch, like my nose or balls, can i have a time out to scratch it?


----------



## Rednack (May 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> did 33 all together i think
> 
> stupid high REP CAlisthenics
> 
> ...



Anybody can do girly pushups...put ya nose to the floor bitchtits..


Half a pushup is like a half squat or worse...


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2012)

Lol ^


----------



## Rednack (May 30, 2012)

Poster Child OF IRON MAG (KOS) should change his nic to CHUMP...


----------



## azza1971 (May 30, 2012)

Least i have never ripped anyone off here and pretend that you are all my friends….


----------



## Watson (May 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> what if i get an itch, like my nose or balls, can i have a time out to scratch it?



yeah bro, u get 2 stops, if u go 3 stop, start again it u want it to be fair,

if u beat KOS, then its back to him, then u, then him until someone admits they cant win and this shits over once and for all

lets put 48 hour deadline on the videos, this cannot go on forever, if someone doesnt post within 48 hours, they lose by default


----------



## azza1971 (May 30, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> yeah bro, u get 2 stops, if u go 3 stop, start again it u want it to be fair,
> 
> if u beat KOS, then its back to him, then u, then him until someone admits they cant win and this shits over once and for all
> 
> lets put 48 hour deadline on the videos, this cannot go on forever, if someone doesnt post within 48 hours, they lose by default



my gym is a 24 hour one, have to go late tonight so i can do my browneye..


----------



## _LG_ (May 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Least i have never ripped anyone off here and pretend that you are all my friends….



You initiating a challenge and not following through is ripping us all off.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Anybody can do girly pushups...put ya nose to the floor bitchtits..
> 
> 
> Half a pushup is like a half squat or worse...




they were Full Reps

DO better if yOU WANT noOB


----------



## Watson (May 30, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



^^ this


----------



## azza1971 (May 30, 2012)

you wont feel ripped off when you see my rose bud...


----------



## Watson (May 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> my gym is a 24 hour one, have to go late tonight so i can do my browneye..



why not just do them at home?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> why not just do them at home?


cuz he is lying coward?


----------



## chucky1 (May 30, 2012)

ya hit the floor azza... I hate seeing people doing push ups at the gym lets do this


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

lol at push ups and crunches at  the gym if not in between sets


----------



## Rednack (May 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> my gym is a 24 hour one, have to go late tonight so i can do my browneye..



Snort ya a couple feet of nigger cawk and you're a shoein my brotha..


----------



## heckler7 (May 30, 2012)

seems like azza's intention was to troll KOS and make him do some videos just to make fun of him, not to ever compete with him. in the end we are all getting trolled


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> seems like azza's intention was to troll KOS and make him do some videos just to make fun of him, not to ever compete with him. in the end we are all getting trolled



exactly why i didnt want to go first


ive had over 50 vids...him zero...there will never be one


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2012)

LOL @ trolled KOS


You're a good sport and a Master Mind in my eye


----------



## heckler7 (May 30, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> LOL @ trolled KOS
> 
> 
> You're a good sport and a Master Mind in my eye


He called it from the begining I say we acknowledge that and let this thread die


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

8 pages and no vid from the challenger


ban?


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 8 pages and no vid from the challenger
> 
> 
> ban?




Ban


----------



## heckler7 (May 30, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Ban


shit I forgot that the loser was gonna delete his profile, I dont see that hapening, besides like alot of lamers scammers I bet he has several profiles.


----------



## OTG85 (May 30, 2012)

In the end Kos is still fat and azza still rapes kids the end please close this worthless thread.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> In the end Kos is still fat and azza still rapes kids the end please close this worthless thread.


Im COnfUSEd...YOu aRE AS FAT AS Me BUT muchh smallEr

hOW dO you see yoURSelF As sUpErioR? I wilL go Get youR pic anD PUt  It RIGHT hERe

no Need for ALL YOUR MOuth BITCH


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

WHAT pLANET DO YOU come from wherE 204 and fAT iS ImpreSSiVE?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

WelL thaT WAs FUn

In THIs tHRead IVE OwnED...REdneck....AZZA...oN ToP anD thAt diesel dUDE


----------



## SFW (May 30, 2012)

Im banning that fuck in the morn if there are no vids


----------



## OTG85 (May 30, 2012)

You owned shit you fat pos lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

WE ARE of similar BodyfAT(YOUU MAY BE A LITTLE WORSE...OR WE JUST CARRY IT DIFF) And I AM FAR laRGER
YOU have A DOUBLE CHin
HAve fun wITh that son


----------



## OTG85 (May 30, 2012)

I like how this looser post pics from beginning cycle lol.You are trailer park trash I bet azza looks better then you.I bet you never seen 15% bf have you?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> i like how this looser post pics from beginning cycle lol.you are trailer park trash i bet azza looks better then you.i bet you never seen 15% bf have you?



never seen a single pic of you with sub 15% bodyfat

but hey...you are fat at 204...tyhat is an amazing accomplishment

you must be proud




YOU HAVE A DOUBLE CHIN


A BIG ONE....AT 204


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2012)

AND I OUTWEIGH YOU GUYS BY 50 POUNDS


----------



## malcolm383 (May 30, 2012)

Kos I'm not gonna lie he looks better than you. You have made some big changes your self and do look a lot better. But he does look better IMO 



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> WHAT pLANET DO YOU come from wherE 204 and fAT iS ImpreSSiVE?


----------



## OTG85 (May 30, 2012)

I'm bulking have 100% more definition then you I weigh 212 btw fatty I would say I'm 16%


----------



## OTG85 (May 30, 2012)

fat pos is crazy he Looks like shit lol


----------



## OTG85 (May 30, 2012)

Maybe if you stopped talking shit about everyone worked out for a little bit and spent less time running your mouth you might look like you worked out.


----------



## OTG85 (May 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



wow lol critic ^^^^


----------



## malcolm383 (May 30, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I'm bulking have 100% more definition then you I weigh 212 btw fatty I would say I'm 16%



You don't look to bad for bulking I'm sure youll look a lot better when you cut and are not bloated. What are you running? You look like your holding a good amount of water.


----------



## OTG85 (May 30, 2012)

1000 mg test I'm bulking  for few more weeks then dropping test down 500 adding winny,t3 for cut.Diet is shit now lots protein.


----------



## malcolm383 (May 30, 2012)

Well then I guess that's the reason you look bloated nice cycle. I never tried front loading do you notice a difference? You should post some pics when you finish up your cycle.


----------



## OTG85 (May 30, 2012)

Will do bro..I started cycle with tren e and test e  but sides killed me with tren after 2nd week.I dropped tren bumped test up decided to go for mass,cut later.


----------



## malcolm383 (May 30, 2012)

That's about what I was gonna do but the whole L7/ben thing fucked me. So I have to wait for pars to come through.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>




Let's be fair. KOS clearly has IFBB genetics and we don't really stand a chance.

BTW, you outweigh me by 35 lbs. Not 50. And you don't have a single vein anywhere on your body soooo


----------



## azza1971 (May 30, 2012)

Apparently if you have veins you workout, if you dont you are a non trainer, KOS i have this really long thick vein, just close your eyes and open your mouth, i???ll show you a fuckin non trainer, 300 fast thrusts into your fat mouth...


----------



## azza1971 (May 30, 2012)

KOS throat fuck challenge cuming your whey soon……join up here, subscription gets you 1 year supply of throat fucks for KOS, a “i just throat fucked KOS t/shirt and bumper stick and exclusive raws of the month deal from my steroid club i have called The Eighty Sixers...


----------



## B Lucky (May 30, 2012)

@Azza, all this thread shows is you are a cowardly pussy ass bitch. KOS may not be fit, but it seems he can back up his claims. 

I haven't been around long, but it's been long enough to see enough of your fuckery . I look forward to your ban
ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt





On a side note: It seems like ontop and KOS should have a challenge now.....


----------



## _LG_ (May 30, 2012)

Azza, what the fuck buttercup?


----------



## B Lucky (May 30, 2012)

hold on. I found a picture of azza...........


----------



## Watson (May 31, 2012)

AZZA, bro, man up, post up, there aint no way out of this! You making the entire nation of australia look bad if u cant post a video! 

dont know about u captn but if azza doesnt post a vid, im saying im canadian or american from here on out


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

video is happening, unlike you tards i have a busy life, tonight is the night….


----------



## withoutrulers (May 31, 2012)

Plop?


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

be on you!!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 31, 2012)

^^has a busy life. Demonstrates this by responding to every post


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> ^^has a busy life. Demonstrates this by responding to every post



you mad bro? shit i hope Benj didnt rip you off as well…..


----------



## [SIL] (May 31, 2012)

lol zaza you unemployed what bussy life you are talking about?..to make a video would take about 5min out of your ''busy'' schedule


----------



## cube789 (May 31, 2012)

this thread is past is nearing its sell by date.
post the vid GDI azza !!!!


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

I have worked this out now, you tards want my vid cause you are all fuckin homo's


----------



## withoutrulers (May 31, 2012)

Oh for christ's sake, post the fuckin vid already.


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Oh for christ's sake, post the fuckin vid already.



fuck your toey, you testing our friendship or just have no life, fuck i hope you dont killyourself….


----------



## Rednack (May 31, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Let's be fair. KOS clearly has IFBB genetics and we don't really stand a chance.
> 
> BTW, you outweigh me by 35 lbs. Not 50. And you don't have a single vein anywhere on your body soooo



he has some veiny lips from all the corperate cawk he smokes around here..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> ^^has a busy life. Demonstrates this by responding to every post



on two diff sites


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I'm bulking have 100% more definition then you I weigh 212 btw fatty I would say I'm 16%


you clearly said 204 in the post i took the pic from
if you are a tiny bit sharper then that is pretty embarrassing compared to a man 56 pounds heavier
u are delusional at best


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I have worked this out now, you tards want my vid cause you are all fuckin homo's


they probly wnt it cuzz u made this thread


----------



## [SIL] (May 31, 2012)

lol so schmedward got banned?


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you clearly said 204 in the post i took the pic from
> if you are a tiny bit sharper then that is pretty embarrassing compared to a man 56 pounds heavier
> u are delusional at best


you win kos your genetics can't be touched




I clearly don't workout unlike you with your massive mountain of muscles


----------



## cube789 (May 31, 2012)

°º©siluha©º° said:


> lol so schmedward got banned?


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 31, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> You must not workout also.



Watch it....I might get offended and challenge you to a push-up contest.........CONSIDER YOURSELF WARNED


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 31, 2012)

azza is a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## _LG_ (May 31, 2012)

Ban the Abbo fuck


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2012)

Oh where, oh where, could Azza's video be.. Oh where oh where could it be!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> you win kos your genetics can't be touched
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude you started the shit with me....a dude with 18% fat at 204 pounds....shouldnt be such  DICK TO SOMEONE AT 19% AT 260...IT MAKES NO SENSE....I CALL PEOPLE STUPID OR A COWARD...OR I CALL THEM SHORT...YOU DONT HEAR THIS FAT GUY CALLING OTHER FAT GUYS FAT


----------



## heckler7 (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I have worked this out now, you tards want my vid cause you are all fuckin homo's


no, more like you said you would do it. I think we all wanted to see you beat KOS and KOS have to delete his profile. You got all our hopes up and proved KOS right again.
NEGGED for trolling


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dude you started the shit with me....a dude with 18% fat at 204 pounds....shouldnt be such  DICK TO SOMEONE AT 19% AT 260...IT MAKES NO SENSE....I CALL PEOPLE STUPID OR A COWARD...OR I CALL THEM SHORT...YOU DONT HEAR THIS FAT GUY CALLING OTHER FAT GUYS FAT



I own you...I look 100% better then you.....


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

btw your more like 25%bf


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Yes you are clearly 15% as you said
bwhahahahaha


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

were the same lol


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

pretty sure I said 16 dumb fuck but I could easily be 15 if I wanted to


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> pretty sure I said 16 dumb fuck but I could easily be 15 if I wanted to


More like 20%, dude. Just being honest.


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> More like 20%, dude. Just being honest.



your on crack lol


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> your on crack lol


You really think you're 15-16% BF?


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

I know I am bro 16-17


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

ok


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

Im all hard except stomach there no way im 20%


----------



## coolhandjames (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Im all hard except stomach there no way im 20%





Your both fat fucks... postin' that slop for everyone to see ya'll should be ashamed.


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

I posted on other site and they said it would be impossible by just looking and I could be anywhere from 16-19%bf But in the end You have to admitt I'm bigger and have more mass then kos hand's down


----------



## russd (May 31, 2012)

A little word of advice to both of you, "Good tattoos aren't cheap and cheap tattoos aren't good."

And you're both fat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I posted on other site and they said it would be impossible by just looking and I could be anywhere from 16-19%bf But in the end You have to admitt I'm bigger and have more mass then kos hand's down


wow
ive heard it all now

aries is knows his stuff...id respect his opinion on it


----------



## independent (May 31, 2012)

Whose worse Azza or Benj. They are both scammers.


----------



## chucky1 (May 31, 2012)

fucking azza you just committed IM suicide


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

azza neg party?


----------



## independent (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> azza neg party?



Im in.


----------



## _LG_ (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> azza neg party?



Already started


----------



## heckler7 (May 31, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Already started


yes negged, you guys need to catch up


----------



## heckler7 (May 31, 2012)

negs will continue till video is posted!


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I know I am bro 16-17


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

IR0NASSAULT said:


>



hey man
he is biggr even though he is inches shorter and nearly 60 pounds lighter at around the same fat%
what a dumbass


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 31, 2012)

Reminds me of Bolsen


----------



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2012)

KOS. How much you bench? Or let me guess...bad shoulderrs?

How much you squat? Orrrr bad knees?

How much you dead? Orrrr bad back?


It must suck being fat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

beat any of my vids ever posted


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> KOS. How much you bench? Or let me guess...bad shoulderrs?
> 
> How much you squat? Orrrr bad knees?
> 
> ...











you tell me man...whats it like being fat small and weak?


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 31, 2012)

^^^is that the bath house squatter?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^is that the bath house squatter?



hey dude

even though it is obvious that he is small weak and fat...as stated in his very own journal and proven by his very own pics
even though ive posted numerous vids where at the very least my power is obvious
somehow he is huge and ripped and way stronger than me


----------



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2012)

I was just asking a question. Instead of answering you turned it into another confrontation and personal attack.

You should get your estrogen levels checked.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Warmup with Lat Raises - 15 lbsX25
Seated DB Press - 45'sX15, 60'sX12, 65'sX8, 70'sX6, 45'sX13
Lateral Raises - 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX11, 25'sX10
Bent Over Rear Delt Raises to the side superset with Rear Delt raises to the rear - 25'sX10-10, 25'sX10-10, 25'sX9-10, 25'sX8-10
Standing Alt. DB Front Raises - 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12
Standing DB Shrugs - 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15
Bent Over Single Arm Cable Rear Delt Raises - 10, 10, 10
Upright Rows - 100X15, 100X12, 100X10
Hammer Strength Iso-Lat Machine Presses (FST-7 style) - 90X15, 90X15, 90X12, 90X12, 90X10, 90X10, 90X10




your biggest db press was 70 fuckin pounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....those are your own words bitch

i can curl  the 100s to my shoulders sit and rep them out with strict arnolds.....and yes with a destroyed shoulder.....i cfan seated press over 300 pounds...and iron assault has watched me do it

when im in there i am the alpha male...you are a regular dude who looks like he just started training


----------



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2012)

And most people wouldn't call 6'0 225 small, but then again most people aren't morbidly obese.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2012)

That was weeks ago. I handled the 80's for reps and 225 on BB most recently.

I never said I was stronger than you, but being 260 you should be much stronger than you are. And I would be curious to hear your numbers at 22 years old.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I was just asking a question. Instead of answering you turned it into another confrontation and personal attack.
> 
> You should get your estrogen levels checked.


yeah cqause you have had such a friendly way about you...following me around attacking me...wife ...running your dicksucker


i quit doing squats and deads  a long time ago...strength is not my concern its just natural for me

before my high school shut down i held every lifting record there was


squat 500
dead 500
bench over 350

at 15 years old

you aint half the man


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> That was weeks ago. I handled the 80's for reps and 225 on BB most recently.
> 
> I never said I was stronger than you, but being 260 you should be much stronger than you are. And I would be curious to hear your numbers at 22 years old.



bwhahahahahaha

i was buigger and stronger than you as a young teen!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> And most people wouldn't call 6'0 225 small, but then again most people aren't morbidly obese.



225?
vid on a scale or its lies


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

210 pound 14 year old baby bull


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

I did 3 videos last night, uploading soon...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

come at me bro


----------



## Rednack (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> come at me bro


If you're 19% BF then i'm somewhere around 12%...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Rednack said:


> If you're 19% BF then i'm somewhere around 12%...


um...NO


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooOOOOOoo


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

Kos bro you know I look better then you...I'm not the best in shape on here by no means bit I'm better then you hands down.


----------



## Rednack (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooOOOOOoo



240 lb with a 35 inch belly...12.9%


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> were the same lol


Your 25-28% bf all day


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Your 25-28% bf all day




KOS is hotter than you Ronnie..

You mad bro?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Kos bro you know I look better then you...I'm not the best in shape on here by no means bit I'm better then you hands down.



either way i dont care about beating you
i care about beating me

your double chin is fantastic
really adds to your great looks


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 31, 2012)

Hey thats no fair. I only got one chin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

IR0NASSAULT said:


> Hey thats no fair. I only got one chin



i useed to have two but i lost the other one


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 31, 2012)

Should always know where you left your extra chin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

IR0NASSAULT said:


> Should always know where you left your extra chin



imagein being only 204 pounds with a decent sized gobble neck and still thinking you are in shape


----------



## independent (May 31, 2012)

Why are all you guys arguing and Azza's still here?


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> imagein being only 204 pounds with a decent sized gobble neck and still thinking you are in shape




Wish I was 204 lbs


----------



## Rednack (May 31, 2012)

IR0NASSAULT said:


> Wish I was 204 lbs



not me, my ass would fly away during a common windstorm...


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2012)

IR0NASSAULT said:


> Wish I was 204 lbs



I wish I was Jacked and Lean like KOS

check my pics for Fat'ness

\http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/neomeds-com/159653-ag-contest-winner-kapla-log-6.html


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 31, 2012)

Cant see legs....please take pic of legs for true fatness to be determined


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2012)

IR0NASSAULT said:


> Cant see legs....please take pic of legs for true fatness to be determined



I don't think my legs changed much. Just my midsection was terribly fat.

But i'll do that in the future for next time.


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2012)

So should I post up a video of me doing 34 push-ups?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

sure
y not
will make  azza look worse


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 31, 2012)

I probably can't do 34 push-ups........FML


----------



## _LG_ (May 31, 2012)

Azza did 221 video coming soon.  Its the clen


----------



## chucky1 (May 31, 2012)

ya right he has 2 vids... were the fuck are they, I doubt we will ever see shit I feel scammed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="20120531_232335.mp4 - YouTube" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2012)

I just made a video.. the floor was squeaky and my phone kept going off..  but i managed 37 pushups! Top that KOS!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

20120531_232335.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I just made a video.. the floor was squeaky and my phone kept going off..  but i managed 37 pushups! Top that KOS!



lets see


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="20120531_232335.mp4 - YouTube" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




best Video ever.. better Tri-extensions than  KOS could ever do


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

Youtube is taking 20 fuckin minutes to upload 1 vid, fuckers...


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lets see


----------



## azza1971 (May 31, 2012)

haha good on you but i did more and after a day of outdoor landscaping….


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


>



a little fast for my taste

but deep reps for sure
i didnt count


----------



## Saney (May 31, 2012)

Now you need to do 38 KOS


----------



## _LG_ (May 31, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> haha good on you but i did more and after a day of outdoor landscaping….



Negged.
As opposed to indoor landscaping?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

wife is at work


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

20120531_230530.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH 20120531_231752.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> when im in there i am the alpha male



lol. you are such a douche it kills me every time


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

diesel618 said:


> lol. You are such a douche it kills me every time



is it as douchey as when you were so desperate to be good looking?
You posted your picws over and over...begging people to say you were handsome...and not a single soul would...poor guy


----------



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2012)

And here's the thing you washed up, fat piece of shit....I'm athletic. I can dunk a basketball and run a sub 5 second 40. You couldn't do either of those in your wildest dreams. I can still run a sub 6:00 mile. You couldn't run a mile period. You are a worthless endomorph who's only advantage in life is having fat person strength.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> And here's the thing you washed up, fat piece of shit....I'm athletic. I can dunk a basketball and run a sub 5 second 40. You couldn't do either of those in your wildest dreams. I can still run a sub 6:00 mile. You couldn't run a mile period. You are a worthless endomorph who's only advantage in life is having fat person strength.


ok

post proof of your claims
you are the fattest dude i have ever sen make these claims


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

just aS I thought


you POP IN...rUN YouR mouth...AnD THen rUN...rEmEmBer wHeN yOu sAID yOU couLD Do pUlLUps better than my wife?
yet to see a vid
yoU ARe A TInY Fat bitch
get over it


----------



## Watson (May 31, 2012)

so KOS, 50 with *no stops* or Azza is the man!


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

I love seeing people that would never say shit to KOS in person tell him how fat and sorry he is. Good work guys...


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

I would whip the blub off of kos in real life lol


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I would whip the blub off of kos in real life lol


Dude, I think you're good people but don't make that bet.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just aS I thought
> 
> 
> you POP IN...rUN YouR mouth...AnD THen rUN...rEmEmBer wHeN yOu sAID yOU couLD Do pUlLUps better than my wife?
> ...



It doesn't matter that much to me if some fat ass believes me...just as long as he knows he is worthless and any delusions he may have of being superior to anyone physically/athletically are just the result of a hysterically over-inflated ego.


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Dude, I think you're good people but don't make that bet.



You know me bro???I would murder him!!!I would bet all my gear!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> i would whip the blub off of kos in real life lol



think good its the internet then

the way i was raised you would be in shit for letting those words pass your teeth


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

I was raised harder bro bank on it!!!


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> You know me bro???I would murder him!!!I would bet all my gear!!!


I'll take the bet.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

diesel618 said:


> it doesn't matter that much to me if some fat ass believes me...just as long as he knows he is worthless and any delusions he may have of being superior to anyone physically/athletically are just the result of a hysterically over-inflated ego.



i think you follow me around mad cause you are jealous


my wife is hot
im bigger
im stronger and i dont even try to be
you are hideous...im better looking and i dont even care
no matter how many drugs you take...or how much you cry on the internet
i will always be the kind of guy you wish you were


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> i was raised harder bro bank on it!!!



doubt it


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i think you follow me around mad cause you are jealous
> 
> *
> my wife is hot*
> ...


Word. Give me to her...


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> I'll take the bet.



I would love to prove it..kos ever comes to Louisiana I will be more then happy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Im 100% sure my mom could beat the fuck out of most of the people that post on this site
id bet my house


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/164727-azza-s-videos-2.html

shout out to kos


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Im 100% sure my mom could beat the fuck out of most of the people that post on this site
> id bet my house



Trailer you mean


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

House
modest...1600 sq ft
but house


----------



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2012)

lol at being scared of KOS in real life. I've taken plenty of ass whoopings, but none from someone that even remotely resembled that sorry piece of shit.


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I would love to prove it..kos ever comes to Louisiana I will be more then happy


Aight. The thing about guys like KOS is he doesn't care if he loses. Your choice , bro.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

diesel618 said:


> lol at being scared of kos in real life. I've taken plenty of ass whoopings, but none from someone that even remotely resembled that sorry piece of shit.



bwhahahahahahahahhahahaha
from the guy that brags about being stronger than a 100 pound woman


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> lol at being scared of KOS in real life. I've taken plenty of ass whoopings, but none from someone that even remotely resembled that sorry piece of shit.


You don't have what it takes little man.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2012)

Right. What I wouldn't give to be KOS for a day.....


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

It's the internet We will never have the chance to fight,but some fat guy who resembles you is going to get smashed one day lol


----------



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2012)

I have never been in a fight.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

aries1 said:


> aight. The thing about guys like kos is he doesn't care if he loses. Your choice , bro.



oh i care a great deal
what i dont care about is when they call the cops cause they got that ass beat
my wife will bail me out
its happened before

every body tough till they get there card pulled....then its time to call the police

i got old pics from fights

bet no one else can post proof right now...that they have ever even been in a scuffle
its the net


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> it's the internet we will never have the chance to fight,but some fat guy who resembles you is going to get smashed one day lol



i been hurt before


it happens to people that actually fight


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I've got 3 bodies on my conscience. You bitches don't know shit about 'what it takes'


Oh lord...here we go.


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh i care a great deal
> what i dont care about is when they call the cops cause they got that ass beat
> my wife will bail me out
> its happened before
> ...



Just tell saney to ask my ex about me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Take iron assault


he was stabbed 19 times in a fight
beat the shit out of the other guy

thats the dude i am closest to on this planet
he is the little me...beware the bigger version


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh i care a great deal
> what i dont care about is when they call the cops cause they got that ass beat
> my wife will bail me out
> its happened before
> ...


Well, I guess I could post my record but it would have my name in it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> just tell saney to ask my ex about me



you saying you brag about beating women


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Just tell saney to ask my ex about me



ask her how bad I beat the 2 cops up who tried to arrest me...how long I went to jail for....how many bitch niggas I whipped in there.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

aries1 said:


> well, i guess i could post my record but it would have my name in it.



i am friends with a local cop now
he has got me out of a few situations recently
comes in handy
im calmer now
but even my wife says i can be who i am


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> ask her how bad i beat the 2 cops up who tried to arrest me...how long i went to jail for....how many bitch niggas i whipped in there.



my first arrest was at 15...for4 assaulting 3 cops while handcuffed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

People that need to brag about it i wonder about

getting punched aint a big deal

been getting punched since i was a baby


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am friends with a local cop now
> he has got me out of a few situations recently
> comes in handy
> im calmer now
> but even my wife says i can be who i am


Brother...


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my first arrest was at 15...for4 assaulting 3 cops while handcuffed



I have a shit record not even going there I have done some horrible shit in my life but past is the past


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

aries1 said:


> brother...



i am sure hes a juicer


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> People that need to brag about it i wonder about
> 
> _*getting punched aint a big deal*_
> 
> been getting punched since i was a baby


I disagree here. That shit hurts way more than my pride, bro.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

aries1 said:


> i disagree here. That shit hurts way more than my pride, bro.



guess it depends on whos doing the punching
most dont really know how
if i punh you you are going to the hospital


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> guess it depends on whos doing the punching
> most dont really know how
> if i punh you you are going to the hospital


No doubt.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

Me and iron assault spar sometimes....or did...he hits hard


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2012)

One time he almost knocked me down
emabarrassed


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2012)

Can I beat KOS in a fight with both his hands behind his back?

Nope!


Cause he is the Master


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I have a challenge for the fat fairy princess.
> 
> *Standard pushup x max*
> 
> ...






*KOS did 19 before stopping

AZZA did 40

19x3=57

AZZA FAILED

BAN*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º°;2853094 said:
			
		

> *KOS did 19 before stopping
> 
> AZZA did 40
> 
> ...



Azza, you have 48 hours to GTFO, or post a vid of you finger banging your own pooper


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 1, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> azza, you have 48 hours to gtfo, or post a vid of you finger banging your own pooper




lmao


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 1, 2012)

wont happen, it will be a cold day in hell to make me leave here….where are your vids Mr Insecurity?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> wont happen, it will be a cold day in hell to make me leave here….where are your vids Mr Insecurity?




lol what a scum you are..you said you gonna delete your account if you fail..but i am not really surprised though...you said the same on md if i posted my pics which i did but your bitch ass never followed..


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 1, 2012)

you posted stolen pics, your a fuckin con man, you are the most insecure cocktard on this site, you are worse than Eddie, you are King Gimmick Nothing, you offer nothing, kill yourself, go bite a hobo’s face and get shot to death you diseased cretin...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> you posted stolen pics, your a fuckin con man, you are the most insecure cocktard on this site, you are worse than Eddie, you are King Gimmick Nothing, you offer nothing, kill yourself, go bite a hobo’s face and get shot to death you diseased cretin...




lol stolen from who?..please post the proof you lame pedophile


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 1, 2012)

post your validated pics you cock gobbler, or GTFO, everyone here is sick of your pathetic shit, and you studying my puckered up rosebud in and all its detail just shows what a true faggot you are, what you havent realised is i posted that beaut asshole for you and only you fully aware that you will use it. I am laughing my guts out thinking you took the time to disect my vid and find my asshole and then make it your avi, that is the funniest thing ever, keep the fuckin avi cunt, stare at it all night long while you madly whack off cause you have done the biggest and lamest faggotry this board has ever seen and brutally self owned yourself…….hahahahahaa


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 1, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> post your validated pics you cock gobbler, or GTFO, everyone here is sick of your pathetic shit, and you studying my puckered up rosebud in and all its detail just shows what a true faggot you are, what you havent realised is i posted that beaut asshole for you and only you fully aware that you will use it. I am laughing my guts out thinking you took the time to disect my vid and find my asshole and then make it your avi, that is the funniest thing ever, keep the fuckin avi cunt, stare at it all night long while you madly whack off cause you have done the biggest and lamest faggotry this board has ever seen and brutally self owned yourself…….hahahahahaa




lol thats why you send me a pm about my avi because you ''dont care'' and ''laughing about it''?


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 1, 2012)

thats right anus lover, why not post the whole PM, thats about your standard, you can study my ANUS all night long while you oil up your cock and madly whack off into a tosspot…….you have been PUNKED bitch...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 1, 2012)

oh i get it its you infamous reverse physiology..


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 1, 2012)

yes that is why you havent answered the questions about your pics, and how they are validated and how you workout, let me guess, your hard drive is full and you have no room, maybe delete some ANUS from there, the only reverse here is you doing backflips for being a male anus picture collector……..so anyway, whats it like to wank off to a male anus?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2012)

Sometime you should read about Anselm's reverse ontology.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2012)

Siluha, the anus in your avi looks as though it may have had foreign objects inserted inside. Care to venture a guess as to what these make shift prostate massagers may have been? I'm gonna guess florescent light bulb.


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 1, 2012)

I did have a colonoscrophy once, i asked for a second opinion and he stuck another hand up there, had that watch for fuckin ages…….alarm use to go off on the hour


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jun 1, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Take iron assault
> 
> 
> he was stabbed 19 times in a fight
> ...



Only 18 times, 19 could have been the one to get me. I was doing push-ups with my stomach still stapled together.......could still beat azza then.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 1, 2012)

Bottom Line:  KOS won, Azza lied.

How can you live with yourself Azza?  You flat out lied, period.


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2012)

LMFAO @ Sil's Avi


----------

